# WiFi reconnect from over night charge deep sleep



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

So I've searched around and maybe missed it but my phone rarely connects back to wifi in the morning after charging. Phone is rooted and unlocked but pretty much stock. Phone is set to "Never Keep Wifi on during sleep" but if it sleeps during the day while I'm home (not charging) and wake up the phone to check something, it connects without any issues. It won't do the same if it goes into deep sleep over night. Is this normal and I'm just being anal? My DX never had this problem. TIA.


----------

